#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Calendar: back to back meetings

## illusionek

Hello

Is there a way in Outlook to add a quick comfort brake after each accepted meeting request? I face a challenge where people often arrange meetings one after another and when they look into my calendar they just use available gaps. I am after a macro I guess that would automatically add appt or block my calendar somehow for 15min after the end of each meeting that I accepted. My google search returned only below, which ultimately just shortens meetings, which would be fine if they were arranged by me but they are not.


Many thanks,

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...0-98bbb4d96bfb

----------


## NickyC

Hi
this macro will add a 15 minute interval after the selected appointment in your Outlook calendar. 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

